# Elite Reptiles, Rugby Opening Date



## Matt Northampton (Dec 20, 2006)

Elite Reptiles, Rugby will be opening for business on saturday, august 9th. at 9 am. If anyone wants to come and have a look our address is Unit C, Central Park, Byrant Road, Rugby, CV13 0UX. We are 30 seconds from junction 1 of the M6 and if you need directions drop us an email at [email protected] or give us a call on 01788 578255. 
Thanks Matt and Kat


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

bump:no1:


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

This is great - I have lived in Rugby for 8 years and have always had to travel to Coventry or Northampton for supplies and then in a matter of months 3 places in the area become available - Blooms garden centre now have a small reptile section and one very knowlegable member of staff; Rugby Reptiles opened just around the corner from me and now this one as well! Can't wait to visit on the 9th!:2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

what an ace location mate..
depending on my shift time, i might be there for the opening,... or earlier for a tea :2thumb:


----------



## Matt Northampton (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks Nige, the location played a big part in us deciding on this shop also with there being other shops there and a supermarket there are loads of free parking spaces.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

parking is very important too.
have you got a website sorted yet mate?


----------



## beetlebug1 (Jul 25, 2008)

*great news*

hi there it,s about time a decent shop opened with a decent manager and good staff. that will have good customer relations. can not wait good on you matt and kat. and to all your new staff.:lol2:
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------

